# First exhaust mod..Best Bang for Buck!!



## Rhinonm (Nov 21, 2010)

Hello all.. I have a completely stock 06 m6 and want to do an exhaust mod that will result in a bit louder note and more hp's.

I have read that the after market mufflers will not yeild much hp's but will change the sound.

What about leaving the stock mufflers on and putting in an x pipe? Will just changing to an x pipe leaving cats and mufflers stock result in more hp's?

I know headers are probably the best exhaust upgrade for power; its just that price point that is keeping me from that.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Headers are the only exhaust mod that will get you any hp.


----------



## Rhinonm (Nov 21, 2010)

Really? No hp gain at all? Anyone else have any opinions?


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

No real gains there, the stock exhaust is really pretty good until you get past about 450 at the wheels.


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

I put spintech mufflers and did a resonator delete first on my 04. It really sounded good but wasn't quite enough noise for me. I just recently put headers and catless midpipes on it and it sounds awesome now. Im sure there are horsepower gains and will be even more once I get it tuned. Headers is the only with HP gains or maybe just go get it tuned first for HP gains.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

06gtoin216 said:


> Headers are the only exhaust mod that will get you any hp.


Someone doesn't know what they are talking about


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Northeast Rod Run said:


> Someone doesn't know what they are talking about


Please, enlighten me then? What exhaust mod besides headers shows an improvement on a Ls Gto? Please don't say a cat back with its whopping 5 hp gain.


----------



## Richtenb (Feb 1, 2010)

More air in More Hp from less restrictions in the exhaust, headers. Really with a stock car the only thing you will notice is a much better sound if you change your exhaust. 

Since the headers are more restrictive than the exhaust you should change that first if you want HP. 

My exhaust has given me a cool sound and no Rust, thats it.. i belive that i would make equally much HP with my stock exhaust despite the fact that i am supercharged... However if i were on stock headers/manifolds i would get another result


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Northeast Rod Run said:


> Someone doesn't know what they are talking about


Can you elaborate?

I would love to see what a stock GTO with just a tune would net and then the same car, same day, do a long tube install and get a retune. I would be willing to bet there is more HP gains from the tune then the actual headers... but headers sound badass and are a great starter power mod. Look into ported TB/intake mani for the LS2, there are lots of HP to be had very cheaply.


----------

